# More ...Snap -Popple -Crack' ...



## N2TORTS (May 2, 2015)

Well the one in the lower corner (different clutch) ....said " to heck with simple pippin' I'm outta here.." as yesterday there were no signs of these eggs hatchin~





and the little guy from yesterday ......with a little more exposer~




And the second Hypo outta the egg.....




and of course ...." Colors make the world go round" a side by side of the newest babies ...
Hypo vs. Cherryhead





JD~


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 2, 2015)

I just love seeing your baby torts!! They are just stunning little fella's...as I know due to having some myself


----------



## Onidara (May 2, 2015)

Jeff I'm loving that Orange on the hypos shell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 3, 2015)

Love the comparison of the two.
Both gorgeous.


----------



## wellington (May 3, 2015)

Hmmmm, snap popple, crackle? What the heck is that? Little off there. Or some weird crispier there in Cali
And tellm hat little one to hurry up, I want to see it, all of it. No, I'm not good on patience


----------

